# Seeing a lot more rabbits this year



## foxriveroutlaw (May 4, 2010)

This year when I'm up at the farm I'm seeing a lot more rabbits running around. I ask my brother about it says he thinks we lost a lot of the coyote population to mange. When I say a lot of rabbits I'm talking babies and adults. The farm is in NE MO. Anyone else seeing this anywhere?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not around here. Rabbit population is low but pheasants are up from last year.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in North East Kansas and the grass is so tall, I can barely see the deer, let alone the rabbits. I've had my trail cameras out for the last month and so far I haven't seen any coyotes, so maybe the manage has got to some of them and dropped the predator poulation some. Could be that the rabbits also have more cover this year because of how well everything is growing,


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They usually go in cycles, cat and other predator #'s should be up when the food supply is plentiful.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Bunny numbers are up in my neck o' the woods, too....Now, if we can get a cold, snowy winter (like a few years back--2010/11?) the yote hunting will be back up to par... :smile:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup!

Cotton tails do seam to be on an up swing. In my back yard it's nothing to see 3 or 4 at one time. I haven't seen that out in the field but would image that is the case, and a TON of mice this year too. the grass hopers where down and late this year and there a HUGE part of a pup coyotes early diet, we will see what effect it all has...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

havnet been out scouting like i have in the past,new job keeping me to damn busy

but have seen all kinds of adults and babies in my back yard

of the woods are as full as my neighborhood is,then hunting is gonna be real good this year

mmmmmmmm can almost taste them on the grill right now


----------



## jmhaynes (Jan 6, 2013)

I have noticed a few more here in NE Kansas but not an extreme number yet

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those rabbits mean good food supply for the coyotes !


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Those rabbits mean good food supply for the coyotes !


They are people food silly.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rather have more coyotes to shoot !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer the current balance of animals.....................


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Not to shed any light on the issue but......Mother nature irradiates a lot of coyotes every day !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Without coyotes I doubt we'd be having this conversation......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It would be the Bunny Forum then......lol


----------

